# Balens interesting teeth (pics) IDK what to think....opinions plz



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

These are the best pics I could get at the moment of Balens teeth. I can get better/specific pics if anyone wants. We are having trouble guessing his age. I know his rear molars and canines are adult, but the middle teeth look unusually small- like puppy teeth to me (I really have no clue- just my guess) He is chewing a lot. The left side really baffles me- he is clearly missing the tooth before his huge adult molar. His lip hides the rest of the teeth from the missing tooth to the canine on that side- but they are tiny like the ones on the right side. Based on his teeth, how old does everyone think he is? and what about that missing tooth on the left side? 

I originally thought he was 10 months to a year old-but I guess he could be younger?


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmm. It looks like plaque on his back molars. My three year old doesn't have plaque on her molars yet. Can you upload some good shots of his front teeth?


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

CeCe said:


> Hmm. It looks like plaque on his back molars. My three year old doesn't have plaque on her molars yet. Can you upload some good shots of his front teeth?


yes I will. He has been on a pretty cruddy kibble for the last month and a half...he still squats to pee, too- hasnt hiked his leg once. I dont know if that makes a difference.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

This good enough?


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

LOL! I love the fact that he let you take a picture like that. (the front molars)
well...all his teeth except the back molars with the tartar build up look rather young...most older dogs when they get the back build up they usually have some on the front too...so i would guess under 4yrs...but older then 2.
give him a good fresh cow bone and it should clean up those back molars in a few minutes. 
most male dogs dont lift their leg...some do....so i cant really go by that.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

normal front -- total teeth 42 , 20 in the upper jaw , 22 in the lower jaw -- correct dentition german shepherd dog - Google Search

your dog is clearly missing some premolars --- genetic , fault , has nothing to do with age .


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

carmspack said:


> your dog is clearly missing some premolars --- genetic , fault , has nothing to do with age .


I figured he was a BYB dog, based on the area he came from- but do teeth like this usually indicate _really_ bad genetics?
We love him regardless- just curious.


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

:bump:

Anymore thoughts, opinions, guesses?


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I agree with carmspack, she is very experienced so she would know.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

PatchonGSD said:


> I figured he was a BYB dog, based on the area he came from- but do teeth like this usually indicate _really_ bad genetics?


It means nothing, good or bad. It's fairly common to be missing teeth, it's just a fault.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

at least he has a nice aligned bite, could be under or over and then you'd need some specialized care. 
Kacie has the worst alignment I've seen in person.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Based only on the condition of his teeth I'm going to guess his age as 4 years old. It seems like one of his lower front teeth is chipped? They sell doggie dental kits at pet stores so you can start brushing them. 
Good luck with your handsome, sweet new boy.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd guess about 1.5 or so. The tartar on the back really doesn't mean anything. My golden at 1.5 years had tartar build up. I took him for a cleaning and I brush them regularly...no more problems. The vet told me that some dogs will have that tartar build up no matter what is done. My male is almost 3 and has never lifted his leg.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

And my pup says thank you...I used her mouth to compare


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Balen does have a broken tooth in front and some normal wear but his teeth still look pretty young...maybe 1-2?


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

my 7 month old had tarter on his back tooth too... i had to start brushing his teeth...and it puzzled me because he chews on bones and eats good foog


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

CeCe said:


> Based only on the condition of his teeth I'm going to guess his age as 4 years old. It seems like one of his lower front teeth is chipped? They sell doggie dental kits at pet stores so you can start brushing them.
> Good luck with your handsome, sweet new boy.


I'm thinking at least 2-3. 
His front teeth are all the way in and very well developed. If 10mos. they'd be clean/new and not in as far as they are.
Also Carm, do you think he may have lost those teeth or just didn't get them? I noted a chip on the back of a canine tooth, too, like he's a wire chewer (thinking chain link containment??)


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

I have found that with some rescue dogs, wear on teeth is not a good indicator of age. Talk to your vet, they will give you a much better assessment on age based on a thorough physical examination than anyone here can based only on pics of teeth! 

As an example, I once fostered a young dog that had horrible wear and tear on the teeth due to living conditions. So, again, it would be hard for anyone to judge age solely on teeth here. Go by the history you have been given and the vet's opinion.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I agree - some rescue dogs are difficult to age. Bad diet and genetics can contribute to bad teeth. Bad diet and nothing hard to chew on (bones) especially can contribue to excessive tatar buildup.

None of his teeth look like puppy teeth, to answer part of your question. As far as how old he is, people can guess but he could be anywhere from a year old (not likely) to several years (more likely).


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input. I just wanted general opinions from people who have probably seen more GSD mouths than any one vet ever will, lol. I'll update with the vets opinion on Tuesday.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Rerun said:


> I agree - some rescue dogs are difficult to age. Bad diet and genetics can contribute to bad teeth. B*ad diet and nothing hard to chew on (bones) especially can contribue to excessive tatar buildup.
> *
> None of his teeth look like puppy teeth, to answer part of your question. As far as how old he is, people can guess but he could be anywhere from a year old (not likely) to several years (more likely).


This is true but I usually err on the side of "younger" than older; so if a dog like that came into rescue I'd put him at 2-3yrs., as opposed to thinking he was 4-5yrs., which is what his teeth _look_ like.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

His teeth are MUCH less worn than my 5 year old dog


----------

